# TivoCast Wishlist (sticky Please?)



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

I am suggesting we start a TivoCast wishlist thread so that the guys in the TivoCast department can get ideas as to what we want.. 

I will start off

From Revision3 site:
-systm
-diggnation
-indigital


pretty much anything from the original techTv/ZDTV people


(Can we make this sticky?)


----------



## brota (Dec 17, 2004)

mulscully said:


> I am suggesting we start a TivoCast wishlist thread so that the guys in the TivoCast department can get ideas as to what we want..
> 
> I will start off
> 
> ...


I agree 100% on these shows


----------

